
If you saw INTERSTELLAR and are still confused, this should clear things up - ozy23378
https://plus.google.com/105491979847805883344/posts/iY1YGHKHBpP
======
Hogg
Leaving out all the other "mysteries" of the story, I still don't understand
how the entire wormhole/tesseract/etc. occurred if Murph had to use Cooper's
data to save humanity. Isn't that a paradox? If humanity perished, how did it
ever reach the point of manipulating space/time to construct the wormhole,
summon Cooper, etc.?

~~~
dwild
I guess it's just better to believe that there was actually another species
that actually made them for us but the ego of Cooper is so big that he
believed that it was themselves from the future.

~~~
undersuit
No, he reasons that it must be humans because why would a completely alien,
5th dimensional race give a damn about some primitive lifeforms on the 3rd
planet of a minor star in a minor galaxy.

~~~
dwild
Humans were a 5th dimensional race? That was never the case.

Why would another race give a damn about some primitive lifeforms? Why not?
Haven't you heard of Green Peaces?

~~~
undersuit
Post-humans are conjectured by Cooper to be a 5th dimensional race.
(Post-)Humans would be very interested in setting up the events in the
past(woah slippery slope) that set the stage for the eventual emergence of
post-humans.

------
snowwrestler
I'm confused about how a little shuttle craft was able to climb out of a black
hole gravity well with a -61,000 time dilation factor.

~~~
undersuit
Gravity assisted boosts, it's how we already travel around the solar system. A
little device is better anyways, less stress from tidal forces, less chance
you get ripped to shreds.

~~~
snowwrestler
Where was the gravity assist when the Ranger travelled from the huge wave
planet (where 1 hour = 7 years) back to the Endurance? They just took off and
flew straight there.

------
drinchev
Bigger size of the timeline :

[http://i.imgur.com/MgwWMFU.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/MgwWMFU.jpg)

~~~
bwangsta
thank you so much for posting the larger image

